# 522 lost all DVR recordings!



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

About a month or so ago, we woke up one morning and discovered that all of the DVR recordings and timers were completely gone from our 522 unit (including LOCKED recordings).   

Just wondering if anyone else has had that problem and how to prevent it from happening again!

Thanks.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

swallman said:


> About a month or so ago, we woke up one morning and discovered that all of the DVR recordings and timers were completely gone from our 522 unit (including LOCKED recordings).
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had that problem and how to prevent it from happening again!
> 
> Thanks.


This is known to happen with 522/625s. Dish sent me a new unit after it happened to me.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> This is known to happen with 522/625s. Dish sent me a new unit after it happened to me.


Oh My. It just happened to me. I looked in the "History" and found that all my DVR recordings were "auto deleted at 1:23am on 1/22." Well, that date hasn't arrived yet so it must be a bug. Since this is my 2nd 522, I will want to document the events.

When you called to complain did you need to do a certain amount of convincing or is it a well-known enough problem to get a new unit? My current 522 is only 2 months old...I don't want this to become a habit, and I don't need a bunch more $15 shipping charges. At least this time I won't lose any DVR events, they're already gone.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

BillRadio said:


> Oh My. It just happened to me. I looked in the "History" and found that all my DVR recordings were "auto deleted at 1:23am on 1/22." Well, that date hasn't arrived yet so it must be a bug. Since this is my 2nd 522, I will want to document the events.
> 
> When you called to complain did you need to do a certain amount of convincing or is it a well-known enough problem to get a new unit? My current 522 is only 2 months old...I don't want this to become a habit, and I don't need a bunch more $15 shipping charges.  At least this time I won't lose any DVR events, they're already gone.


I did not have to do any convincing. The person I talked to said that if the 522/625 detects a bad sector, it will often choose to reformat the drive. It is supposed to warn you ahead of time but if you are not watching TV when the warning pops up, you will miss it. Then she just said "We'll send you a new one".

It seems the new unit has a differerent supplier for the HardDrive.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

> The person I talked to said that if the 522/625 detects a bad sector, it will often choose to reformat the drive.


That's stupid if it's true. Why not just lock out the bad sector like Windows can?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Kevin Brown said:


> That's stupid if it's true. Why not just lock out the bad sector like Windows can?


Excellent question.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

I called Dish and there was no discussion. "We'll send you a new one, shipping charges will be waived." She said it's rare, but she has handled it a few times, and there's only one solution.

I agree the solution should be simple, but if it only happens to a handful out of 12 Million customers, it could easily be cheaper to send out new ones.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kevin Brown said:


> That's stupid if it's true. Why not just lock out the bad sector like Windows can?


Would be more appropriate for them to make certain number of attempts to read the bad sector and force Hard Disk Firmware to remap it, i.e. fix the problem forever.


----------



## baronsteffan (Jan 13, 2006)

swallman said:


> About a month or so ago, we woke up one morning and discovered that all of the DVR recordings and timers were completely gone from our 522 unit (including LOCKED recordings).
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had that problem and how to prevent it from happening again!
> 
> Thanks.


My 522 receiver ate all my recordings last night. All 60 Hours of programming on disk are gone. There are two entries in the history - the title field is blank, the date is "31/31", the type is "unknown" and the info field when the item is selected is "65535". Dish is shipping me a new receiver. Almost all of the programs on disk were "locked/protected" which is supposed to prevent the receiver from autodeleting them if it runs out of disk space when recording a new program.

This is the second receiver to be replaced. The first receiver was replaced after about 1 year, after failing with a hard disk failure.

I am just glad that I don't actually own the box and having to pay for either a service call to replace parts, to ship a box back and forth for repair or to actually buy a replacement box.

The receiver is in a tv cabinet (with an open back), and the fan does run more than I would like it. Is cooling a problem with these boxes? Should it be living out on it's own instead of in a cabinet?


----------

